# trimming teeth



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

I've noticed that Daisy's top teeth aren't properly aligned and ones longer then the other. Sparta was at the vet yesterday so I let Daisy tag along. They vet said she has one rattie she see's about every two months to get it's teeth trimmed. But she knocks the rat out to do it :-[ Doesn't that get hard on the rat as they get older? I asked the vet that and she said "Not as long as they are healthy" Well I'm sorry but I don't feel comfortable getting my rat put on drugs every two months. It seems excessive, does anyone know if this is a proper method? Does anyone live in Durham region who knows an experienced rat teeth trimmer? I mean I trust the vet she quite obviously knows her stuff. But I know getting put under anesthetic all the time will take it's toll on an older rat, not to mention my wallet.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to say that as a vet student currently in an anesthesia class, that's really not what we are being taught now. Any time a pet has to undergo anesthesia leaves the potential for anesthetic complications. True, a healthy pet will likely fare well with all of that anesthesia but that is really not a safe generalization to make. I have never had my rat's teeth trimmed but I have seen photos of it done when the rat is awake.

Also, that's largely a generalization about all animals, and rats are a little different. Ideally, the safest way to anesthetize an animal is to give them 2 or 3 IV anesthetics and then follow with the gas. Jumping right to the gas, which is what I assume your vet does (as most vets do this with rats) greatly increases the risk of complications to the animal. I have never had my rat's teeth trimmed but I have seen photos of it done when the rat is awake. I might try getting a second opinion from an exotics vet.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you!! That's EXACTLY what I thought. That's what my other vet told me. Lol this was my second opinion but about a possible URI not the teeth, Daisy's teeth are a whole new thing. I will definitely go see my original vet about it and see what he says. I've also see picture of rats getting their teeth trimmed when they are awake. But the vet said it's risky because they can split the tooth or cut her tongue. But Daisy is a really... :-\ Uh 'chilled' rat I guess. Like she'll just sit there and let you hold her or whatever but I think it's mostly out of fear. She would probably sit still long enough to get her teeth trimmed though. Thanks again.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

if by durham you been durham in the uk, near northumberland, then you could ask stace87 about the procedure and the place she goes to, i know she gets or used to get one of her boys teeth trimmed (unless im imagining things) and the vet she goes to has a place in durham, sunderland and spennymoor


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had my little old lady (started at 27 months and went til she was almost 32 months when she was pts for something unrelated). she was given a whiff of anesthetic so they could trim her teeth. she would come back to me about 10 mins later a little groggy but just fine. She had chronic URI, but did very well with her every 3 week trim.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It depends what your vet is doing when they are trimming them. If it is a standard trim, an experienced vet can do it while they are awake. I have to trim one of my girls here weekly and we do it with her fully awake (and incredibly sulky after the fact). 

If your vet is burring (filing down the teeth) then that is a different story and cannot be done (with any sense of ease) while awake. 

Both have their advantages and disadvantages;

Trimming while awake obviously doesn't come with the fear factor (for us) of the gas. It is also, usually, cheaper. However, the likelihood of damaging/splitting the tooth, abscesses and bleeding resulting from the trim is greater.

If your vet will not trim while awake, suggest that a burring is done instead. Filing the teeth down means that they can be filed down further than a trim therefore staying shorter for longer. There is less damage to the remaining tooth also. Unfortunately it can be more than a trim, if cost is an issue.

Personally, if you are looking to do this once every 2 months I think the risk is minimal. It's a very quick procedure and rats are incredibly hardy creatures. If it was every other week, or every week, I wouldn't consider it but with such a long time lapse between I would certainly think of it as an option. What you may also want to consider, as a counter argument to the gas and age argument, is the stress of conscious trims on aging rats also .. it's a bit of a double bladed sword, that one.

I feel the need to throw into the pot that rats teeth grow approx 5 inches a year. My girls teeth will go from trimmed to overgrown in the space of a week. If they are "misaligned teeth" then, in my opinion anyway, you should notice an issue before 2 months have elapsed. I would keep an close eye on those teeth so you can accustom yourself with what is normal growth for her and what needs trimming.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I've already had her for 3 months and she is probably about 4 months old. So do you think it will be a huge problem? Or maybe her teeth are looking worse because she broke off the tip of one of the front ones? I don't remember her teeth always looking like that.

Lol sorry, I meant durham region in Ontario Canada.

What exactly is the price I'm looking at? Like... $100-$200? Or does it vairy? Thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It shouldn't cost that much. If your young girl broke her tooth, then she may need her others trimmed for a short while until everything's back in alignment again. My old gal developed malocclusion and her teeth never would line up again, which is different.

I was paying just over $50 for the burring under anesthetic. This is in Toronto too


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My spike needs his teeth trimmed every 2 weeks and they're becoming gradually more frequent. He developed malocclusion due to trauma. He currently gets them clipped and they do bleed almost every time, but the teeth are healthy again before the next trim so it doesn't cause a problem. It's a quick process and I restrain him while the vet trims. 

Burring is the option many people prefer (with a whiff of gas), but unfortunately this isn't really feasible for me with Spike needing them trimmed so often (it would be teeth trim price + 1/2 cost of a full anaesthetic and also they only do burring at their Durham practice and I live in Sunderland where they also have another practice). Spike's teeth were attempted to be burred without the whiff of gas, but he wasn't having any of it - the noise freaked him out. 

Spike is doing fine with the teeth being clipped at the moment and he is slightly over 2 years old. Could you post a photo of Daisy's teeth?



Little-Fizz said:


> Lol sorry, I meant durham region in Ontario Canada.


Ah that's a shame. I'm the one that goes to the vets that has a practice in Durham, UK! There;s a vet in particular that's very good at doing Spike's teeth trims that are approx every 2 weeks.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

If you can wait a day or two, I am e-mailing the exotics vet at my vet school about the matter so you can get some expert advice!!


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's the reply I got:
"I am assuming that it is the rat's incisors that are the problem. Trimming rats incisors under gas anesthesia is fairly common, and most healthy rats do OK. However, most rats also are infected with microorganisms (viruses, Mycoplasma sp., other bacteria, etc.) with a predilection for the respiratory tract. Exacerbation of respiratory disease is also a concern regarding rats undergoing multiple, chronic anesthetic events. So, the only alternative is to have the rats incisors (mandibular and maxillary) extracted, which is an ordeal, but can solve the problem in a single procedure (this procedure should only be performed by an experienced vet). In my experience, regular incisor trimming for the average rat is typically without complications, although I also have some nightmare stories. If you have further questions please let me know."


----------

